# Fishin' Food...What's in YOUR cooler?



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

This is inspired by the peanuts in the coke thread in the lounge...

So... What's your favorite thing to pack for a fishin' trip.

My normal load consists of:

Hoghead cheese (don't claim to be a ******* unless you know..)
Slim Jims
Vienna Sausages
Sardines or fish steaks
Cheese and Peanut butter crackers
Pork skins
Saltines
Atomic Fireballs...

Sometimes the wife makes me some sandwiches, but the above mentioned items are ALWAYS in a big paper sack in the toolbox of the truck.

So, what's your poison????


----------



## fishrulemylife (Jan 20, 2006)

Beanie Weenies and that's all I have to say about that...... 

Seriously though, I usually try to keep a variety like RR does. Usually some kind of sandwiches like chicken salad, turkey and cheese, or PB&J, chocolate chip cookies, ritz bitz, some kind of cereal, bottled water and Gatorade. For some reason I got into a habit of bringing a tuperware with cereal in it for those early morining munchies, I just buy a small bottle of milk from the pier house and I'm good to go.


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

I usually dont have enough room in my cooler for food because of all the FISH!  Besides who has time to eat when your FISHING!,eat when you get home 
RR,YOU my friend ARE a TRUE *******,with some good eats like those in the box


----------



## yogai (Oct 21, 2005)

Salami, a big bag of potato chips, some nutter butters, a hershey bar or two, and an apple or orange. a bunch of sodas, apple juice, or yoo-hoos For my b-day I brought a birthday cake to the pier from Publix and gave people pieces. Sometimes I'll pick up a big meal from a local place in town.

The great thing about food in the cooler is that hopefully, as food goes out, fish go in.

Don't you love it when your clicker goes off and you fight the fish with half a salami sandwich hangin outta yer mouth?


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 29, 2005)

To obtain full mojo you must cut the peporoni stick with the bunker knife.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

B/L's and water
Beef Jerky (Oberto Peppered Flavor)
Crackers
And Honey Buns, (got this idea from Rodwatcher, well after seeing him eating honey buns and catching fish, at least I look the part)


----------



## chinookhead (Dec 13, 2004)

Big worm....u do that and u're gonno get fish worms!!! or at least the runs....I usually pack a bunch of breakfast bars in my tacklebox when I'm mobile...energy and easy to eat even when all gooped up...oh yeahhh gatorade not water so i don't have to take my waders off too much!!!


----------



## rhorm (Mar 25, 2005)

Railroader you always come up with the most original posts that are fun to participate in. The best was the black coffee post.  Wish i could of caught up with you last year @ jekyll. 

Little Debbie Cakes (Swiss Rolls)
Sandwiches
Beer


----------



## Samurai (Nov 24, 2005)

BLs and MREs


----------



## Lafayette_River (Apr 12, 2005)

beer, and if i get hungry more beer.just kiddin usually carl budding ham(1 pack makes a sndwich) and bread, sunflower seed. and if the kids are with me there is no telling the snacks i may have


----------



## sun_goddess (Mar 14, 2006)

OK am I just being stupid or slow but I have to ask...what are B/Ls?


----------



## Bunkerboy (Jan 14, 2006)

*Bud Light*

B/L's are budlights,unless you are with Mrs. Fishbone and Rory in OBX, but we won't go there.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2005)

*Buritos*

PB + J Buritos. Started doing this when I used to do extreme/adventure/eco racing. Small size and about as much energy as an energy bar. I fish bass tournaments and find I can eat these and keep on fishin'. I might try taking a few of those Hooah bars, the apple ones are pretty good.

If I'm surf fishing, it means I'm on vacation, so that pretty much means I walk back to home base and grab a bite.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

BL = Bud Lights hey they think that is beer.


----------



## clpoudnine23 (Dec 21, 2005)

I am going to go out on a limb here and say B/L would be Bud Light. A bag of pistachio's go good with that for a good snack.


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

*I'm with Digger...*

... B/L = :--| 

Gotta have food to keep ya going. Although, there is a ham sammich in every beer... 

If I didn't have anything to munch on, I'd never catch any feesh. Ya see, they only bite fer me when my hands or mouth are full


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

B/L are beer, and help me maintain my ample figure.... 

Plus I dont like beers you can chew... 

Dont eat while fishing, messes with th buker stank in my hands.


----------



## Perichois (Mar 5, 2006)

3 PP/J's and a big glass of milk. No J/K 3 PP/J's and some soda or water.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*My stash......*

Soft prestzels
Gator Aide or Wawa iced tea, coke sometimes.
Nabisco Club crackers
Beef Jerkey
Flavored bottled water

Oh and I almost forgot....a good Italian hogie.


----------



## Clyde (Oct 18, 2003)

I usually stop at KFC and get a bucket o chicken for the cooler. That and the 3 subs for $10 deal at subway. Just don't get too much junk on the subs or they'll get soggy. Put any of the above in gallon sized zip lock bags in the cooler and you're good to go for the weekend. And of course lots of BL's, diet coke, and water.


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

lunchables are the best thing ive found...trhe ham and cheese taste pretty good and if ya eat like 5 a day ur good to go...

oreos are usually packed as well as beef jerkey

also LOVE that flounder samich at seagull restaurant


----------



## Bunkerboy (Jan 14, 2006)

*Seagull*



chris storrs said:


> lunchables are the best thing ive found...trhe ham and cheese taste pretty good and if ya eat like 5 a day ur good to go...
> 
> oreos are usually packed as well as beef jerkey
> 
> also LOVE that flounder samich at seagull restaurant


Better order an exta bun for that samich.


----------



## Oyster (Jun 28, 2000)

On the way back to the dock after a day of really great fishing there is nothing I love better than reaching down into the bottom of my boat bag and pulling out a big yellow banana. Not that I like them so much, it's just fun listening to my supersitious friends trying to stammer out excuses as to why we were still able to catch fish.


----------



## Adam (Feb 19, 2001)

Gonna have to do the Subway thing like Clyde said this weekend myself, never thought of it duh ...

Got my little grill, so I have Johnsonville Chedderwursts, bacon and eggs for the big meals. Pringles, oreos, pop-tarts, Sunny D, Gatorade, water ...Bud Selects

Adam


----------



## matt anderson (Jan 29, 2006)

Beeny weeneis and poted meat and fish steaks


----------



## GCsurfishingirl (Feb 28, 2006)

Man... no wonder the guys on the GC pier liked me so much! From what you all carry in your cooler, it sounds like I spoiled them! I brought them leftovers from whatever I had the night/day before plus some sort of dessert! If I didn't have anything then I would fix sandwiches and chips - condo was only 3 doors down from the pier. Guess they were lucky! 

And I just thought they like me for my fishing ability....


----------



## Dyhard (Oct 24, 2002)

The Mrs. says that fish salad sandwiches made from last night's left overs are the luckiest of all food on a fishing trip. It seems to work. We are still eating fish from last year. Vaccume packing really does the trick. Yep, fish twice a day. Now thats lucky!!


----------



## cockroachjr. (Jul 18, 2005)

Limburger cheese and garlic. It will clear you some space on the pier easily.  

But i gotta have Nibbs, gatorade, some chips, and powerbars.


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

....dang Clyde,DIET Coke????...ya feelin guilty after knawin' on all that chow?  ....sounds good though;better to swill it down with some cold Heines........the R


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Hail, with all this food yall are bringn I dont need to go shopn anymore I can just rummage threw yalls coolers for somethang to eat  but I always make sure I have lots of B/Ls in the cooler to keep my shape,,, hey round is a shape so no comments 

PS: almost forgot,,, making a list of who to fish beside


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Guess it really depends on the weather. If cold and nasty, outside of the cooler, have some cans of Chanky Soup, some instant coffee and maybe some hot chocolate (water of course).

Now, inside the cooler, YUP, Bud Light (or Natural Light if food and bait get too expensive), yeah, it's watching my waistline.

First and foremost, tradition/superstition, an Italian Hoagie from the WaWa in Cambridge on the way to Kool Ice, plus a gas up. Coldcuts, ham, bologna, swiss cheese, american cheese, been known to take hot dogs, hamburgers, sausages, rib eyes and sirloin steaks, apples and oranges, gatorade, 5 - 10 bottles (small the 32 ouncers), 24 pack of water, whatever is on sale, Coke and or Sprite.

Chips, gummy bears, cinnamon disks and butter toffee, poptarts (of course these aren't in the coller).

Now granted, I usually spend 2 - 2 1/2 days out at AI, so need to eat real food!

Now, if Clyde is around, well that Cowboy flask also aides in beating the chill  

Have Jeep will travel


----------



## Fish Hunter (Jul 31, 2002)

*Cooler Items*

Well, Adam can testify to this.  

For a 3 day trip as follows.

Beer, water and sodas.
2 dozen eggs, 3lb bacon and 1lb sausage
1 gal of chili
1 gal of cajun chicken and rice
couple pounds of deer burger
a couple of deer steaks or chunks for grilling
Bright Leaf dogs and red hots
some canned veggies
butter. oil, ketchup and various spices etc.
Beer
homemade trail mix, jerky and various snacks.
Fresh bread and buns for da burgers
Sandwich meat for times when the bite is too hot to cook or heat the precooked stuff.

Hmmm, now I know why I usually draw a crowd.


----------



## striperswiper (Nov 30, 2004)

mmmm...... munchies i usaully eat wat everybody else has in their coolers


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

I try to keep the food simple but filling.

- Couple of bags of beef jerky
- WAWA italian cold cut
- Royal Farm fried chicken
- Cubed cheese asst. and salami 
- Gator Aid
- Bottled water
- Thermos of hot coffee

Never any alcohol if I'm driving a car or boat. If I'm not driving or if it's back at the dock it's always 5 O'clock.


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

I keep all the important stuff in the cooler, like fish and beer. It also doubles as a trash recepticle for empties!


----------



## Adam (Feb 19, 2001)

Fish Hunter said:


> Well, Adam can testify to this.
> 
> For a 3 day trip as follows.
> 
> ...


Yep, Don makes life much more enjoyable on the Outer Banks, especially at 0200 during the F&F Tourney(which I WILL fish this year). Or I just park beside VA-Apraisr, knock on his door and look pitiful


----------



## Fish Hunter (Jul 31, 2002)

I bet that you do not pre fish as much as in the past.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Adam said:


> Or I just park beside VA-Apraisr, knock on his door and look pitiful


Might have to do that myself this weekend....


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

vienna sausage, sardines, un-salted crackers, gatorade/water...power bars if it think the trip will go over 15 hrs...works for me...


----------



## johnnyleo11 (Dec 17, 2003)

Guinness only has 125 calories per 12oz. B/L has 95.

And Guinness helps fill your belly up too. But then again, it's not fun sitting out in that sun sometimes having your belly bloated.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

johnnyleo11 said:


> Guinness only has 125 calories per 12oz. B/L has 95.
> 
> And Guinness helps fill your belly up too. But then again, it's not fun sitting out in that sun sometimes having your belly bloated.


Like I said earlier, I dont like a beer I can chew on. LOL


----------



## KICKNBASS (Jan 18, 2006)

*Food*

A large bag of Sunflower seeds, gatorade, pop-tarts, sardines, vienna sausages, sour cream and chive lays crackers, pizza from the night before, and soon to come.....a sub from wawa since I hear so many good things about it. Oh yeah and water, gum, and some kind of candy. NO BANANNAS or ANYTHING that has to do with one!
!


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

Ah heck Cdog,thats why I usually carry Busch lite along with the Heines;for somebody that wants something between real beer and the water  ....the R


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Originally Posted by Adam
Or I just park beside VA-Apraisr, knock on his door and look pitiful 



Cdog said:


> Might have to do that myself this weekend....


And how hard is that for either one of yall? 
Will have to admit, that Apraisers place sure was a life saver during the 2005 sand storm on Okie


----------



## Fish Hunter (Jul 31, 2002)

Yeh, you are right on that Shooter. I still got sand in place you aint suppoise to have sand from that blow.


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

That gets an ouch from me!!!...the R


----------



## MANDINGO (Apr 4, 2004)

*I Take*

GATORADE,SUBS,KFC OR POPEYES,LIL DEBBIES,A GIANT BAG OF SUNFLOWER SEEDS AND THAT LOVELY LIL HEINEKEN KEG(19.99 AND NO NEED FOR BOTTLES OR CANS). ALSO ON ALL DAY TRIPS SIX BEERS ARE GONE QUICK THIS BABY WILL LAST AND IT ONLY COUNTS AS 1 BEER CAN


----------



## matt anderson (Jan 29, 2006)

For two days of kingin

Some baccon samichis.....yes i say samich 

mixed cans-beeny weenies-potted meat-sometimes fish steaks

water-coke

some of us sping and buy a pizza

OH ya peanuts for the coke


----------



## bcssux (May 23, 2005)

beef jerky
tomater samich
beef jerky
beef jerky 
beef jerky
saltines and vienna sausages
and...... more beef jerky


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Cdog said:


> B/L are beer, and help me maintain my ample figure....
> 
> Plus I dont like beers you can chew...
> 
> Dont eat while fishing, messes with th buker stank in my hands.



I still say it is not beer.

The Reinheitsgebot, the 1516 beer purity law limits beer ingredients to malted grain, hops, yeast and water.

I think the Germans know a thing or 2 about beer. I like Ale's my self.


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

Most beer over there is a thing of beauty... It can tear a guy up. In america we drink some kind of sour veg bubbled broth. I went skiing for a week and check out the area and found out what beer really was sopposed to taste like. Also what pork can taste like and what red meat should never taste like.... Imagine drinking 7 to 8 liters a day plus shots everyday only wake up and not have a headache or stomach that was mad. I LOVE THAT BEER!!!!!!


----------



## matt anderson (Jan 29, 2006)

Dos anyone like carona


----------



## DonaldE (Sep 18, 2005)

*DonaldE*

Corona suit my taste................


----------

